# New plant questions.



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok, not new questions. just old questions about new plants.

So will these lead weights still rot the base, even though they have some foam between them and the plant?









These were called aquatic palms. but now that I got them Im starting to think theyre not aquatic. 









If theyre not aquatic I guess I can put them in a betta tank and have them hang out the top. or is that still too much water? will it drown them?

edit: i went back tot he site. they were in the aquatic,a nd terrarium sections. and are called 







which i looked up. and it says it will die under water. does that mean I cant just submerse the leaves, or any of it?

thanks.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm not sure about the lead weights with the foam around them. Seems like it could be a great idea or a horrible one. I would remove them to be on the safe side. As for the plant, I don't see why it cannot be grown emmersed. Looks like a bog type plant meaning it may spend short times submerged (flood season?) but most of the time emmersed (leaves out of the water).


----------

